# Florida 2 br unit on the beach wanted Aug 1-8



## molonlabe (Jul 28, 2015)

Prefer Daytona, Panama City, Destin, Cocoa Beach, etc.  Must be on the beach.

We need a 2 br unit, can use it July 31-Aug 7, Aug 1-8, or Aug 2-9.

Let me know if you have it, we're ready to reserve something ASAP.

You can PM me and I will reply qucikly.

Thank you.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 28, 2015)

Did you see this post in the last minute rentals?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230298


----------



## molonlabe (Jul 28, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> Did you see this post in the last minute rentals?
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=230298



yes, saw it and pm'd/emailed the poster.  no reply yet though.


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 29, 2015)

molonlabe said:


> yes, saw it and pm'd/emailed the poster.  no reply yet though.



I hate when that happens.


----------



## molonlabe (Jul 29, 2015)

csxjohn said:


> I hate when that happens.



He finally replied, said the unit is gone.

Oh well, maybe someone out there still has something!  *Fingers crossed*


----------



## am1 (Jul 30, 2015)

I have August 1 - 7 in a 2 bedroom deluxe at Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona.


----------



## molonlabe (Jul 31, 2015)

am1 said:


> I have August 1 - 7 in a 2 bedroom deluxe at Wyndham Ocean Walk in Daytona.



Thank you, I believe we met, through ebay!  Got it yesterday morning.  

Small world...


----------

